# EVGA SR-2 with dual x5690 OR Gigabyte x79A-GD45 with i7-4820k



## aQi (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi there all,

I know i know i should have search before posting here but i found rather good just to have some opinion on to which should be considered a better option among the two as mentioned in the subject cited.

Now i am getting both at the same price. 
My use is simply everything in general computing.

Every advise is welcome. 
And yes not worried about the case to fit the evga sr2


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2018)

The SR2, hands down, if it was me, because that is a *bastard* of a motherboard. How much are the systems?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 4, 2018)

The X5690s will offer more compute power having more cores

The 5690s can also can be clocked pretty well with decent coolers further pushing its performance up

I had a X5650 and there was nothing it couldn’t handle. Wish I still had it


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 4, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Now i am getting both at the same price.


SR-2, period.


----------



## JalleR (Oct 4, 2018)

The Dual x5690 is is definitely more fun…   And if you look at the 1 cpu vs 1 cpu the IPC gain you get in the 4820k is being minimized by the 2 extra cores in the x5690.. so in gaming im sure the x5690 will be better or the same.


----------



## aQi (Oct 4, 2018)

Frick said:


> The SR2, hands down, if it was me, because that is a *bastard* of a motherboard. How much are the systems?



The combo as of both setups is 400$



Durvelle27 said:


> The X5690s will offer more compute power having more cores
> 
> The 5690s can also can be clocked pretty well with decent coolers further pushing its performance up
> 
> I had a X5650 and there was nothing it couldn’t handle. Wish I still had it



Honestly the person selling had these both clock to 4ghz and watercooled with pair of corsair.

And i dont if they even need it.



JalleR said:


> The Dual x5690 is is definitely more fun…   And if you look at the 1 cpu vs 1 cpu the IPC gain you get in the 4820k is being minimized by the 2 extra cores in the x5690.. so in gaming im sure the x5690 will be better or the same.



I am really confused here. What if i plan get 4690x by trading 4820k afterwards ?? 
I mean i can possibily upgrade and with sr-2 wouldn’t i be limited ?


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> The combo as of both setups is 400$



Sounds expensive either way. The SR2 might be worth it (because of the SR2 itself), but the LGA1150 setup is definitely overpriced. It depends a bit on the hardware prices where you live oviously, but still.


----------



## aQi (Oct 4, 2018)

Frick said:


> Sounds expensive either way. The SR2 might be worth it (because of the SR2 itself), but the LGA1150 setup is definitely overpriced. It depends a bit on the hardware prices where you live oviously, but still.




Well thats a long and the prices are mostly irrelevant. Btw its not Lga1150 its x79 lga2011.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 4, 2018)

X79 Sabertooth and 4960X at 4,5GHz (1866MHz CL8, Quad Channel) - scores around 1200 points in R15.
1680 v2 is ~1600 points at 4,5GHz. If AVX is used, Dual doesn't stand a chance.

With SR-2 you get the legendary board (true), BUT you lose UEFI BIOS, PCI-e 3.0, AVX, and some extra perf. (because of Meltdown update... "thank you" - October 2018 Win 10 update. not sure how it works for Win7/8).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> X79 Sabertooth and 4960X at 4,5GHz (1866MHz CL8, Quad Channel) - scores around 1200 points in R15.
> With SR-2 you get the legendary board (true), BUT you lose UEFI BIOS, PCI-e 3.0, AVX, and some extra perf. (because of Meltdown update... "thank you" - October 2018 Win 10 update. not sure how it works for Win7/8).



Obsolete tech...


----------



## aQi (Oct 4, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> X79 Sabertooth and 4960X at 4,5GHz (1866MHz CL8, Quad Channel) - scores around 1200 points in R15.
> 1680 v2 is ~1600 points at 4,5GHz. If AVX is used, Dual doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> With SR-2 you get the legendary board (true), BUT you lose UEFI BIOS, PCI-e 3.0, AVX, and some extra perf. (because of Meltdown update... "thank you" - October 2018 Win 10 update. not sure how it works for Win7/8).



Wait wait what Meltdown update ???

Sorry been too away from these things...


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Well thats a long and the prices are mostly irrelevant. Btw its not Lga1150 its x79 lga2011.



Ah yeah I read *Z*97. Then it's harder.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Wait wait what Meltdown update ???
> 
> Sorry been too away from these things...





Zyll Goliath said:


> Yep...agree,I noticed that on my old X58 platform with updated microcode performance lost in cinebench is almost negligible but for example in 3d mark Firestrike physics test performance lost is around 10%.....


Source : LINK.

LGA 1366 - X58 MB microcode update thread : LINK.


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Wait wait what Meltdown update ???
> 
> Sorry been too away from these things...



Yeah, severe vulnerabilites found, intel issued a micro code update that sorta closed some of the holes but had an impact on performance. But that happened to all old CPUs. I don't know how much performance was lost, I'm sure someone can fill in.

I'd probably still go for the SR2, because it'll be kick ass in multithreaded apps plus it's a truly legendary board. It will be slower in games.


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2018)

If you want to get something newer, then the 4790k but if you'd like a piece of classic amazing hardware, then the SR-2...

I've both (well, 4770k) and putting it against my 920 D0's, I was able to get to perform like a stock 4770k..  Yes the 4770k/4790k can be overclocked but it didn't give as much of a performance boost as I'd have thought at the time...
The SR-2 can cope with a single CPU but as it has two of the most powerful 1366 CPUs in there, just be thinking about the wattage it uses but remember older tech and 24 threads, not 8..  I love mine, not going to even consider trading it for the world


----------



## natr0n (Oct 4, 2018)

SR2

I have dual 5675's. Lots of power to play with.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 4, 2018)

Dual X5690s will perform better in multithreaded apps. Westmere lacks AVX support and the memory controller is somehow outdated.

i7-4820k will perform better in singlethreaded apps including gaming.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 4, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> Dual X5690s will perform better in multithreaded apps. Westmere lacks AVX support and the memory controller is somehow outdated.
> 
> i7-4820k will perform better in singlehreaded apps including gaming.



Not many game use avx maybe like a few like codemasters racing games have support.


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2018)

I would recommend putting your money towards a newer platform- especially if this is to be your main PC.

The SR-2 is a great setup but if you have a problem with the board you may never find a replacement and if you do find one the cost may be way too much to handle (check ebay on prices), same goes for an X79 board.

If you're looking at these for a secondary rig just to play around with then an SR-2 would make a fun build!


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 5, 2018)

SR-2 for simply the resale value in a few years....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 5, 2018)

I wouldnt make it a daily rig as it is very dated.

As @Norton said get something newer


----------



## aQi (Oct 5, 2018)

Frick said:


> Yeah, severe vulnerabilites found, intel issued a micro code update that sorta closed some of the holes but had an impact on performance. But that happened to all old CPUs. I don't know how much performance was lost, I'm sure someone can fill in.
> 
> I'd probably still go for the SR2, because it'll be kick ass in multithreaded apps plus it's a truly legendary board. It will be slower in games.



You mean to say i might be losing performance?Due to what?
Not yet though having my concern on PCI Express 3.0 support on sr-2. But honestly does it really have that much impact of performance when it comes to graphics acceleration?

And here we go i have to update with a custom bios in order to gain the actual performance on windows 10 with old hardware. Thats so apple stratigy.....
Means there will be more?


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 5, 2018)

you should be fine with any of these tbh.  I would like the quad channel more so than the triple channel.  And I have not seen anything showing PCI-E 2.0 is that much slower than 3.0.


----------



## aQi (Oct 5, 2018)

phill said:


> If you want to get something newer, then the 4790k but if you'd like a piece of classic amazing hardware, then the SR-2...
> 
> I've both (well, 4770k) and putting it against my 920 D0's, I was able to get to perform like a stock 4770k..  Yes the 4770k/4790k can be overclocked but it didn't give as much of a performance boost as I'd have thought at the time...
> The SR-2 can cope with a single CPU but as it has two of the most powerful 1366 CPUs in there, just be thinking about the wattage it uses but remember older tech and 24 threads, not 8..  I love mine, not going to even consider trading it for the world



Man that means you own the beast yourself. SR-2 ?
I never knew it was considered that god like. Yeh i could see that it draws alot of power with thoses cpus. The person selling have dual 1400W with a server chasis having hotswap bays.
I just talked to him he gave me an offer of letting go of the rig.
Dual x5690 (with dual corsair water cool)
SR-2
24gb ram
Dual 1400w (one for board and other for gfx)
Servar case
550$ fixed excluding shipping. (Same country)

The other Gibabyte x79 with i7-4820k 
300$ fixed excluding shipping.

He wants to get rid of both ASAP.....



Norton said:


> I would recommend putting your money towards a newer platform- especially if this is to be your main PC.
> 
> The SR-2 is a great setup but if you have a problem with the board you may never find a replacement and if you do find one the cost may be way too much to handle (check ebay on prices), same goes for an X79 board.
> 
> If you're looking at these for a secondary rig just to play around with then an SR-2 would make a fun build!



I had some servay to the marked and usually x79 have greater number of problems especially with that Asus R-4 x79. 

To be honest i had a project (Alienware Case Mod) 
Was looking for some deal to just put something extreme in it. Probobly the x series to handle more.



sepheronx said:


> you should be fine with any of these tbh.  I would like the quad channel more so than the triple channel.  And I have not seen anything showing PCI-E 2.0 is that much slower than 3.0.



Exactly i remember i upgraded my mobo from pic express 1.1 to 2.0 and there was nothing at all in any graphic output whatsoever.

I terms of memory channels. Is there a significant change in triple to quad ?? I mean ppl still use regular dual channel memory kit as per end consumer.

Got some pics


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 5, 2018)

Triple channel is 50% faster bandwidth than Double Channel and Quad channel would be a whole double the bandwidth.  Ram speeds do actually make a difference in some games and that is where Quad channel would do very well.  Even Triple does wonderfully if you can get the ram up to 1866mhz or 1600mhz.

BTW, if you decide to upgrade to something else, I would like your mobo and cpu


----------



## natr0n (Oct 5, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Triple channel is 50% faster bandwidth than Double Channel and Quad channel would be a whole double the bandwidth.  Ram speeds do actually make a difference in some games and that is where Quad channel would do very well.  Even Triple does wonderfully if you can get the ram up to 1866mhz or 1600mhz.
> 
> BTW, if you decide to upgrade to something else, I would like your mobo and cpu



It actually 6/hexa channel memory with 2 cpu.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 5, 2018)

natr0n said:


> It actually 6/hexa channel memory with 2 cpu.



Good point, thank you. That should have been common sense.

I would keep the EVGA SR-2


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Man that means you own the beast yourself. SR-2 ?
> I never knew it was considered that god like. Yeh i could see that it draws alot of power with thoses cpus. The person selling have dual 1400W with a server chasis having hotswap bays.
> I just talked to him he gave me an offer of letting go of the rig.
> Dual x5690 (with dual corsair water cool)
> ...



I do sir   I have four other X58 boards, so as they are such great systems but I do tend to use the newer models I have simply because they are more power efficient and slightly faster.  As an example my 5960X system is faster than my X5650's @  4Ghz and use a truck load LESS power 

If I was you, I'd consider them both if you could because you can put in an 4930k or something like that or even an 8 core Xeon and get overclocking it (can't remember the exact name of the CPU but there is one that's unlocked and a load of fun to play with )  But I'd considering the SR-2 for about a second and then buy it   If my bad memory remembers correctly, I drove 300 to 400 miles to pick up my SR-2..  Was so worth the whole day travelling!!


----------



## aQi (Oct 5, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Triple channel is 50% faster bandwidth than Double Channel and Quad channel would be a whole double the bandwidth.  Ram speeds do actually make a difference in some games and that is where Quad channel would do very well.  Even Triple does wonderfully if you can get the ram up to 1866mhz or 1600mhz.
> 
> BTW, if you decide to upgrade to something else, I would like your mobo and cpu



Lol bro i am on the buying side for right now. I buy them and take a spin with it and then i will think. Momentarily im confused my self


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 5, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Lol bro i am on the buying side for right now. I buy them and take a spin with it and then i will think. Momentarily im confused my self


Main thing you need to know is the EVGA sr-2 is the best dual socket motherboard on the planet - Nothing better than dual xeons overclocked.


----------



## aQi (Oct 5, 2018)

phill said:


> I do sir   I have four other X58 boards, so as they are such great systems but I do tend to use the newer models I have simply because they are more power efficient and slightly faster.  As an example my 5960X system is faster than my X5650's @  4Ghz and use a truck load LESS power
> 
> If I was you, I'd consider them both if you could because you can put in an 4930k or something like that or even an 8 core Xeon and get overclocking it (can't remember the exact name of the CPU but there is one that's unlocked and a load of fun to play with )  But I'd considering the SR-2 for about a second and then buy it   If my bad memory remembers correctly, I drove 300 to 400 miles to pick up my SR-2..  Was so worth the whole day travelling!!



How many systems you have and why so many ?? Mining ?

If you drove that far just to get your hands on sr-2 i wonder if you have the sr-x as well.



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Main thing you need to know is the EVGA sr-2 is the best dual socket motherboard on the planet - Nothing better than dual xeons overclocked.


Lets not forget the evga sr-x as well


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 5, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Mining ?


He's a hardware enthusiast and does folding, mining is NOT profitable on cpus.


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2018)

In a way I feel the SR2 (and possibly the SRX but I don't recall much about it) was the last proper enthusiast motherboard. Those kinds of unhinged prosuduc


----------



## 111frodon (Oct 5, 2018)

Let's remember the sr-x could not overclock. And i second, the sr-2 is SO much fun to play with. The best motherboard i owned, period.


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Main thing you need to know is the EVGA sr-2 is the best dual socket motherboard on the planet - Nothing better than dual xeons overclocked.


My Quad Opteron rig is no slouch Overclockable too 



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> He's a hardware enthusiast and does folding, mining is NOT profitable on cpus.


Crunching not mining


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 5, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Lets not forget the evga sr-x as well


And don't forget the one before SR-2
Intel's Skulltrail platform that was the Daddy >>>> and SR-2 was the son by another mother


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> How many systems you have and why so many ?? Mining ?
> 
> If you drove that far just to get your hands on sr-2 i wonder if you have the sr-x as well.
> 
> Lets not forget the evga sr-x as well



As per my signature, I'm a hardware w***e and proud of it!!   I think I have about 20 to 30 motherboards here, goodiness knows how many CPU's, GPU's, RAM stick and so on but as @Xx Tek Tip xX says, I'm very much an enthusiast and I've just built up a collection...  If you wanted, I could drop you a list of the hardware I have if you wanted to know but it might take a little while to do, got my daughter with me this weekend, so I'll be off the PC's and doing whatever I can with her as we've only got till Sunday afternoon 

Back on track, the SR-X sucked as it never allowed overclocking like the SR-2, it was a bit of a flop if I'm honest..  I've not really got any interest in finding one of those... The SR-2 was one of the many systems I benchmarked back in the day of my benching (Had a spotlight for 4 seconds on HWBot ) and that was taken down a few months or so ago..  Those boys are slow lol
Still you can go through all the hardware I have listed in HWBot, I've a bit more but I've not benched in a long time for HWBot....


----------



## aQi (Oct 6, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> He's a hardware enthusiast and does folding, mining is NOT profitable on cpus.



Well you need grear gpuz for that and for the sake these x series do great jon thats wot i heard.

And whats folding ?



dorsetknob said:


> And don't forget the one before SR-2
> Intel's Skulltrail platform that was the Daddy >>>> and SR-2 was the son by another mother



Man i forget that. Never saw on of those. Truely some power house it was back in the days...


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 6, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> And whats folding ?


https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/
It's donating computing power for a good cause - I'd recommend you read the website since it's probably the simplest explanation there.



Norton said:


> My Quad Opteron rig is no slouch Overclockable too


How do they perform under a overclock of around 3 ghz on each cpu? They are dirt cheap these days - however the opterons have definitely been superceeded by threadripper / eypc - good cpus still though


----------



## aQi (Oct 7, 2018)

phill said:


> As per my signature, I'm a hardware w***e and proud of it!!   I think I have about 20 to 30 motherboards here, goodiness knows how many CPU's, GPU's, RAM stick and so on but as @Xx Tek Tip xX says, I'm very much an enthusiast and I've just built up a collection...  If you wanted, I could drop you a list of the hardware I have if you wanted to know but it might take a little while to do, got my daughter with me this weekend, so I'll be off the PC's and doing whatever I can with her as we've only got till Sunday afternoon
> 
> Back on track, the SR-X sucked as it never allowed overclocking like the SR-2, it was a bit of a flop if I'm honest..  I've not really got any interest in finding one of those... The SR-2 was one of the many systems I benchmarked back in the day of my benching (Had a spotlight for 4 seconds on HWBot ) and that was taken down a few months or so ago..  Those boys are slow lol
> Still you can go through all the hardware I have listed in HWBot, I've a bit more but I've not benched in a long time for HWBot....




Well i can understand as family comes first. Reminds me of my responsibility where i had to quit everything and even though i did logged here after 2+ years. Alot has changed some can live there passion like you others might have to sacrify. But i am pleased to know you continue to phase in with all the hardware you own and still having to play with it. Definitely when ever you have time do leme know of whatever you have. i believe everything we owe has some feeling memory attached to it.

O boy i had visited the market again and there is so many toys out there. There was a time we had specific hardware in the mainstream now we have tones of options end users can chose from lets not forget sr-2 is old though i can i see that most of the people still love it and by the time i realised alot of people actually owe x58 till date and are satisfied. And i am satisfied truely i am as you made a world record and had been there so long. Its just great man! Cheers...

Im still in negotiations with the sr-2 owner. He offered me 100$ for just the mobo, 300$ for sr-2 with Dual X5690. and 550$ for dual x5690 with corsair water coolers, 24gb ram, dual 1400w PSU and a hot swap server case....

But typically i am interested in bringing back my old project (Alienware Unique case mod) back to life. had 2x 560ti lying around for no reason. I never had time for anything because of my job and family. My life is always tangled around laptops mainly used for official work. But when i look at x58, x79, x99, x299 i cant just drop that enthusiast kind of thing.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Im still in negotiations with the sr-2 owner. He offered me 100$ for just the mobo,


100$ for a working sr-2? That's unreal - They go for £400 minimum here and rarely below that - buy it.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 100$ for a working sr-2?



Maybe the seller doesn't know what he has/own


----------



## aQi (Oct 7, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 100$ for a working sr-2? That's unreal - They go for £400 minimum here and rarely below that - buy it.



Regions do vary. I can get the same x79 as well. Likewise the end consumer has more then enough options to chose from and hardware like these have their special customer. People just dont understand much these days. Stream youtube and go buy the latest and Thanks to hardware giants for rolling out hardware that rapidly (Intel, Amd, Nvidia, Asus, Evga etc)


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe the seller doesn't know what he has/own


Definitely, 100$ for a WORKING SR-2 is absolutely dirt cheap.



Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Regions do vary. I can get the same x79 as well.


Time for me to pack my stuff and move there to satisfy my growing enthusiast collection


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2018)

The first one is the one i posted


----------



## aQi (Oct 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe the seller doesn't know what he has/own



He knows and he keeps telling me its a freaking sr-2 and im letting it go cause im cleaning my store out. And i keep banging him who needs it anyway lol thats why its not sold till now. But the thing is people nowadays are going after small form factors and having an sr-2 means buying an expensive case. High watt PSU lacking NVME support. limited USB 3.0 no pci express 3.0 and all. people go after all in one even buy external gpu. markets here are tossing mainly on gaming laptops...



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> View attachment 108181


lol should i cry or should i jump in excitement 



Knoxx29 said:


> The first one is the one i posted




:O So that belongs to you sir ?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> lol should i cry or should i jump in excitement



The second one if it is true that he will give it to you for 100$



Aqeel Shahzad said:


> :O So that belongs to you sir ?



Nope, i have 4 x SR-2 and i wont never sell it


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> having an sr-2 means buying an expensive case.


Depends, If it was me I'd literally grab a couple of lego plates and assemble a open bench rig by hand (no joke)
Like the one I made 



Knoxx29 said:


> Nope, i have 4 x SR-2 and i wont never sell it


Guess posting it to me for free isn't a option?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Im still in negotiations with the sr-2 owner. He offered me 100$ for just the mobo



Tell him there is someone willing to pay up to 250€ just for the Mobo


----------



## aQi (Oct 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> The second one if it is true that he will give it to you for 100$
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, i have 4 x SR-2 and i wont never sell it



yes its true, he sent me the pics as well and i did posted them in this thread. Like is said i will put it in the most extensive case mod with an old alienware case.

and ehm ehm 4 of sr-2 with which configs ??? and what exactly you do with them ?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> The second one if it is true that he will give it to you for 100$
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, i have 4 x SR-2 and i wont never sell it


Maybe just let go one


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> yes its true, he sent me the pics as well and i did posted them in this thread. Like is said i will put it in the most extensive case mod with an old alienware case.


Buy it, And here's my lego case mod done months ago - before I had my dark rock 3 on there and swapped the seasonic snow silent 750 to my main rig and put a 750w dark power pro 11 there
EDIT: It's function over form here - nothing impressive, Just a bunch of lego bricks I had when I was younger being used wisely : )


----------



## aQi (Oct 7, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Depends, If it was me I'd literally grab a couple of lego plates and assemble a open bench rig by hand (no joke)
> Like the one I made
> 
> 
> Guess posting it to me for free isn't a option?



Hey the lego plates. Wait wait wait iv seen your work. Oh so you are that guy  nice to meet you  and dont forget im on the same boat (i use to be) putting motherboards on bare desks and running them. 

Btw nice work with the lego theme (Y) i will share my discontinued work with you....



Knoxx29 said:


> Tell him there is someone willing to pay up to 250€ just for the Mobo



i will ask him but first leme play my card 

International shipping is a great issue here. Especially if you want to send something over seas.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Wait wait wait iv seen your work.


That's the only one I've got I'm afraid, I'm no master builder haha, And I had elevated the board using square bricks - This way the board is slightly raised so it's not touching the base of the lego plate for better heat dissipation, although lego handles 100ish C I perfer to rise it up a bit so it's not directly touching the lego plate.



Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Btw nice work with the lego theme (Y) i will share my discontinued work with you....


Awesome! Drop some pics here if you like, I'll check them out later since I'm off for a tea break now.


----------



## aQi (Oct 7, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Buy it, And here's my lego case mod done months ago - before I had my dark rock 3 on there and swapped the seasonic snow silent 750 to my main rig and put a 750w dark power pro 11 there
> EDIT: It's function over form here - nothing impressive, Just a bunch of lego bricks I had when I was younger being used wisely : )
> 
> View attachment 108183



love the work bro, keep it up. you made a case out of it if im not wrong ?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> and ehm ehm 4 of sr-2 with which configs ???



Xeon X5690 and X5675 24GB Ram G.skill RipJawsX 2133MHz



Aqeel Shahzad said:


> what exactly you do with them ?



I collect them


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> love the work bro, keep it up. you made a case out of it if im not wrong ?


Yep - It was much more cost effective - I've got plenty of lego around here since i used to go mad for it when I was younger.



Knoxx29 said:


> I collect them


I'd torture them personally  (overclocking torture)


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nope, i have 4 x SR-2 and i wont never sell it


@Knoxx29 Collects Computer hardware porn 


Durvelle27 said:


> Maybe just let go one


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> @Knoxx29 Collects Computer hardware porn



And what lovely PC porn it is   I would say I do the same...  Here's a few thumbnails...
























There's some


----------



## aQi (Oct 8, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> That's the only one I've got I'm afraid, I'm no master builder haha, And I had elevated the board using square bricks - This way the board is slightly raised so it's not touching the base of the lego plate for better heat dissipation, although lego handles 100ish C I perfer to rise it up a bit so it's not directly touching the lego plate.
> 
> 
> Awesome! Drop some pics here if you like, I'll check them out later since I'm off for a tea break now.







Knoxx29 said:


> Xeon X5690 and X5675 24GB Ram G.skill RipJawsX 2133MHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Board Collector 



phill said:


> And what lovely PC porn it is   I would say I do the same...  Here's a few thumbnails...
> 
> View attachment 108203
> 
> ...



Man you are born to evolve into these things. And you still got the boxes as well. Do you even sell old hardware or keep them for their pornography?


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 8, 2018)

That alienware oh my


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> View attachment 108215View attachment 108217View attachment 108218View attachment 108219View attachment 108221View attachment 108222View attachment 108223View attachment 108224View attachment 108225View attachment 108226View attachment 108227View attachment 108228View attachment 108229View attachment 108230View attachment 108231View attachment 108233View attachment 108235View attachment 108236View attachment 108237View attachment 108238View attachment 108239View attachment 108240View attachment 108241View attachment 108242View attachment 108243View attachment 108244View attachment 108245
> 
> The Board Collector
> 
> Man you are born to evolve into these things. And you still got the boxes as well. Do you even sell old hardware or keep them for their pornography?



I keep them generally because whenever I've sold things in the past I've always ended up re building the damn stuff so I thought, nope, no more!!  I'll keep whatever I buy simply because I'm not buying it twice!! lol

That's just some of the collection, loads of CPUs, RAM and GPUs floating about at home as well..  I need some more PSUs so I can actually get things running if I'm honest... 

Loving the new look of the Alienware case


----------



## aQi (Oct 8, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> That alienware oh my



what i like to go extreme lol lol lol 



phill said:


> I keep them generally because whenever I've sold things in the past I've always ended up re building the damn stuff so I thought, nope, no more!!  I'll keep whatever I buy simply because I'm not buying it twice!! lol
> 
> That's just some of the collection, loads of CPUs, RAM and GPUs floating about at home as well..  I need some more PSUs so I can actually get things running if I'm honest...
> 
> Loving the new look of the Alienware case



Thanks bro

and you need to power on systems ???? are you planning to turn them on and hack the planet ?


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> what i like to go extreme lol lol lol
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> and you need to power on systems ???? are you planning to turn them on and hack the planet ?



I'll see what I can do but yep, just keep them all for a rainy day and looking back on slightly older hardware..  Running games is a pain on the newer hardware but having the older stuff there should you ever want it is always nice and easy   That said, had the SNES on over the weekend for Mario Kart!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2018)

phill said:


> And what lovely PC porn it is   I would say I do the same...  Here's a few thumbnails...
> 
> View attachment 108203
> 
> ...



I miss hercules


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I miss hercules


Agreed. They always made solid parts.

My 2 cents; Get both if you can afford it. The 4820k is a good CPU that will do well if you want to game and the SR-2 with the dual X5690's will do heavy workloads with ease, even if you don't OC.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Agreed. They always made solid parts.
> 
> My 2 cents; Get both if you can afford it. The 4820k is a good CPU that will do well if you want to game and the SR-2 with the dual X5690's will do heavy workloads with ease, even if you don't OC.




Yeah I would have loved a 9700 Pro from them better even a 290 if they were still around


----------



## aQi (Oct 8, 2018)

phill said:


> I'll see what I can do but yep, just keep them all for a rainy day and looking back on slightly older hardware..  Running games is a pain on the newer hardware but having the older stuff there should you ever want it is always nice and easy   That said, had the SNES on over the weekend for Mario Kart!!



Oh i see old school player  well you know when i look at my old hardware i get this overwhelming feeling and thoughts that can never die. Dam those were the days.



lexluthermiester said:


> Agreed. They always made solid parts.
> 
> My 2 cents; Get both if you can afford it. The 4820k is a good CPU that will do well if you want to game and the SR-2 with the dual X5690's will do heavy workloads with ease, even if you don't OC.



Im in a deal for the sr-2 with xeons this weekend will definitely finalize it. As i have to travel to other city to get the job done.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Oh i see old school player  well you know when i look at my old hardware i get this overwhelming feeling and thoughts that can never die. Dam those were the days.
> 
> Im in a deal for the sr-2 with xeons this weekend will definitely finalize it. As i have to travel to other city to get the job done.



Yep retro gamer and hardware collector   I'll see if I can get a list together for you this evening with all the hardware   It might take a little bit longer than tonight tho depending on how well I get on with Mario Kart!!


----------



## aQi (Oct 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Yep retro gamer and hardware collector   I'll see if I can get a list together for you this evening with all the hardware   It might take a little bit longer than tonight tho depending on how well I get on with Mario Kart!!



Well a list is good that way you can have the exact idea what you already have in hand. Good luck mario karting


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 9, 2018)

That was time when hardware look nice...
EVGA SR-2, EVGA GTX580 Classified, huge HTPX Lian Li aluminium case....

That combo GIGABYTE X79 + i7-4820 not worth 400$, max 300$.
It would be nice if someone could sell X79+ i7-4820 for 400$ to buy i7-8700K and invest only motherboard.
But that's not so easy.

450$ people sell RVE+I7-5820K, and that's new platform with DDR4.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 9, 2018)

were do you see those prices?  Best I can do to find a x99 motherboard is a used alienware Area 51 mobo, that costs about $120 CAD and then a 5830k is like $400.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 9, 2018)

SR-2's are lovely.  Although...I'd give my right arm for that Abit NF7-S board I spied in Phill's photo.  Absolutely the best board I've ever owned...and I've owned many.  Man...that brings back memories.  Just a great board.

Thanks for posting that Phill...I was having a bad morning and you made me smile.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

@Liquid Cool I'm glad my hardware whoring has been of some use !!   I do love the board as well as the DFI 939 Nforce boards I have, pure classics in my opinion.  If only I could find a boxed NF7-S Rev 2, I'd lap it up  
I do only collect boxed hardware, I think I have a problem but I can just blame that on the OCD I have lol


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 9, 2018)

I'd say keep doing what you're doing....the OCD be damned, besides...it's always good to have the boxes.

I owned the Rev 2 as well.  The Danger Den cpu/chipset blocks looked especially nice on those A-Bit motherboards.

A couple of quick snapshots from my archives...2004/2005?  I'm  pretty sure at least...because 2003 was all about the Soyo KT400 Dragon Ultra BE.  I'll spare you the RGB photos.  Oh yeah...RGB was a thing back then...kinda....


 

Thanks again...,

Liquid Cool


----------



## aQi (Oct 9, 2018)

Vlada011 said:


> That was time when hardware look nice...
> EVGA SR-2, EVGA GTX580 Classified, huge HTPX Lian Li aluminium case....
> 
> That combo GIGABYTE X79 + i7-4820 not worth 400$, max 300$.
> ...



well if thats for sure the seller is giving up on his X79+i7 4820K @300$ combo price and the same goes for sr-2 with dual x5690. What can be a better option among these? 
Im not sure if i should move away from enthusiast platform towards end user Z chipsets. 
Perhaps if i get a x99 as low as this i wont think for a min buying it.



sepheronx said:


> were do you see those prices?  Best I can do to find a x99 motherboard is a used alienware Area 51 mobo, that costs about $120 CAD and then a 5830k is like $400.



where ????


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 9, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> well if thats for sure the seller is giving up on his X79+i7 4820K @300$ combo price and the same goes for sr-2 with dual x5690. What can be a better option among these?
> Im not sure if i should move away from enthusiast platform towards end user Z chipsets.
> Perhaps if i get a x99 as low as this i wont think for a min buying it.
> 
> ...



Ebay and redflagdeals (if you are in Canada).


----------



## aQi (Oct 9, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Ebay and redflagdeals (if you are in Canada).



Iv got my relatives living in toronto. Though i use ebay worldwidely. leme see but the shipping and everything will also cost me abit higher.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 9, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Iv got my relatives living in toronto. Though i use ebay worldwidely. leme see but the shipping and everything will also cost me abit higher.



If you ship through canada post/USPS I think you can get away with a lot of stuff by simply saying its a present.  I think some border fees and what not.

It would be worth it then.  $120 CAD for the Alienware Area 51 motherboard would mean $92USD.  I think I saw some processors that will work for that mobo as well for sale.


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> well if thats for sure the seller is giving up on his X79+i7 4820K @300$ combo price and the same goes for sr-2 with dual x5690. What can be a better option among these?
> Im not sure if i should move away from enthusiast platform towards end user Z chipsets.
> Perhaps if i get a x99 as low as this i wont think for a min buying it.



From limited testing you'll find that a 5960X and a fairly high overclocked pair of X5650's will be fairly neck and neck through a few tests.  As already been stated tho, the more cores doesn't work so well for gaming, but it's an SR-2, it's not really meant for gaming more productivity and CPU grunt.

Having got both setup the X5690's that you say about being in the SR-2 might clock higher and especially with the dual CPUs, it'll be massively powerful as a work rig or productivity etc, but single core/IPC will be slower but not massively really..  

I would say it would all depend on two things - 

What you really want and what you will do with it
Money

If it was me, I'd try and get a deal on both and then upgrade the 4820k to something like a 4930k or a Xeon 8 core that you can overclock properly.  That way you'll have best of everything, efficiency, pure CPU grunt and the monster that is the best dual overclocking board ever made, the SR-2    I mean look how pretty it is 



http://imgur.com/ZAGqC8M




http://imgur.com/IvvbgDh


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 9, 2018)

We're do you nerds get the money for this?

I work a decent job and living paycheck to paycheck


----------



## aQi (Oct 10, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> If you ship through canada post/USPS I think you can get away with a lot of stuff by simply saying its a present.  I think some border fees and what not.
> 
> It would be worth it then.  $120 CAD for the Alienware Area 51 motherboard would mean $92USD.  I think I saw some processors that will work for that mobo as well for sale.



Well but is it worth going over an sr-2 motherboard with those dual xeon x5690 overkilling everything like its still a Godzilla of motherboards and not to forget the potential hold by those dual xeons.?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 10, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> We're do you nerds get the money for this?



I get it working


----------



## aQi (Oct 10, 2018)

phill said:


> From limited testing you'll find that a 5960X and a fairly high overclocked pair of X5650's will be fairly neck and neck through a few tests.  As already been stated tho, the more cores doesn't work so well for gaming, but it's an SR-2, it's not really meant for gaming more productivity and CPU grunt.
> 
> Having got both setup the X5690's that you say about being in the SR-2 might clock higher and especially with the dual CPUs, it'll be massively powerful as a work rig or productivity etc, but single core/IPC will be slower but not massively really..
> 
> ...




Man the systems look sexy though to be honest those white tubes are ruining it. As a matter of fact I am onto sr-2 because of its uniqueness plus those x5690ies are all I can put it in there.

I am going to put this into the one and only modified one of a kind Alienware case (work in progress, will take it out on this weekend to see where i can go further)

I am still talking almost daily with the seller and trying to get as low as possible......



sepheronx said:


> We're do you nerds get the money for this?
> 
> I work a decent job and living paycheck to paycheck




its like working all the time and having one third of it for that level of enthusiasm 

*@all*

*I need exact dimensions of Evga SR-2 Classified Motherboard please. I had hover onto evga's website found 13.6x15 inch required to fit it.....my case case has some shortcomings 13.2x14.5 inch motherboard fitting area.*
*The seller cant figure out exactly (I was wondering why he never liked sr-2 anyway)*

*So I need some precise calculated dimensions here. HELP !!! *


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 10, 2018)

phill said:


> From limited testing you'll find that a 5960X and a fairly high overclocked pair of X5650's will be fairly neck and neck through a few tests.  As already been stated tho, the more cores doesn't work so well for gaming, but it's an SR-2, it's not really meant for gaming more productivity and CPU grunt.
> 
> Having got both setup the X5690's that you say about being in the SR-2 might clock higher and especially with the dual CPUs, it'll be massively powerful as a work rig or productivity etc, but single core/IPC will be slower but not massively really..
> 
> ...




Nice loop, only I recommend to change reservoir...
Look this model. For me personaly nicest combo on market.
If you install inlet on bottom part no vortex at all even on full speed and you don't need tools to prevent vortex as acrylic version.
That's one of biggest plus for me and pyrex tube.





I must find more these Plugs with Allen key in middle, only them.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 10, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I get it working



Get me your job.  I cant afford all this goods 



Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Well but is it worth going over an sr-2 motherboard with those dual xeon x5690 overkilling everything like its still a Godzilla of motherboards and not to forget the potential hold by those dual xeons.?



Definitely not IMO.  Your dual xeon setup is a beast.  But if you want, you can get the other setup and gift me your SR-2 

As for dimensions, that sounds about right.  What kind of case do you have? Does it support HPTX?  It seems that the SR-2 was specific about HPTX and that only specific motherboard trays will support HPTX.  XL-ATX I don't think even works.  Actually, only mobo I found that is a HPTX is the SR-2.  Maybe there are others.

Here is a HPTX Compatible case:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...12387&cm_re=hptx_cases-_-11-112-387-_-Product

Found this regarding motherboard sizing:
https://lanoc.org/review/motherboards/5791-motherboard-sizing

According to the EVGA forums, DG-8 series of cases can fit the SR-2.  Now they are not listed as HPTX, but E-ATX.  But there is probably enough clearing inside that would work:
https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=100-E2-1000-K0

This case: https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=100-E1-1000-K0

Is on sale right now too, its only $130USD it seems and comes with free shipping through EVGA.


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 10, 2018)

Lian Li is god of HPTX cases.
Even small cases as PC-O9, PC-O11 WX, support HPTX.


----------



## aQi (Oct 10, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Get me your job.  I cant afford all this goods
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol they both aren't mine im just having an opinion for what should be bought in terms of price to performance ration keeping in mind the limited budget.

these are some eye candy cases, yet I really want to stick with what I have in hand. I still got the Alienware case and has pretty much space in it. I invested a lot of time in it (No electronics used) moulding and modding it. I had to discontinue my efforts for job n other responsibilities yet now I want to finish what I started so this SR-2 looks exactly what I need. It will complete the uniqueness. Here is an idea for you and you can take a look at the mod pics I posted earlier 

Take into consideration there is no separated harddrive bay with the one which I have. And as for the HTPX I still wonder about it as my case have a lot of extra motherboard mounting holes on it exceeding the length of an ATX motherboard. I always thought they were for server layout. And SR-2 is I guess already a server classified motherboard.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 10, 2018)

It may support e-atx hence the extra motherboard mounting holes.  But that doesn't mean it will support HPTX.

If you removed the Hard drive and the 5.25 drives above it (cages), then it will fit no problem.  You just may not be able to mount all the motherboard mounting holes.  But who cares.  So long as it fits.

But that is the older Alienware cases.  Cool cases BTW.  But doubt they are capable of handling an HPTX motherboard.  But like I said, maybe if the cages right of the motherboard mountings are removed, then it would fit.

Or you can just get the x99 motherboard and go with another processor and DDR4 ram and it will fit that alienware case as is.


----------



## aQi (Oct 10, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> It may support e-atx hence the extra motherboard mounting holes.  But that doesn't mean it will support HPTX.
> 
> If you removed the Hard drive and the 5.25 drives above it (cages), then it will fit no problem.  You just may not be able to mount all the motherboard mounting holes.  But who cares.  So long as it fits.
> 
> ...



Yes ofcourse you are right in that aspect but where is the uniqueness in that ? Alienware own motherboards are kind of cheap iv seen limited I/O and peripherals. I was wondering as SR-2 is quit unique and I am building the unique Alienware case. I did mentioned the case I have has unusual type of harddrive bay which does not come in contact if the motherboard is mounted behind it. Its the unusual I will show you once I open the cart again. I am wondering about the exact dimensions of the sr-2 just to have an idea if it fixes exactly into it.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 10, 2018)

well, whatever EVGA would have posted would be exact.  They can't just be "estimates" as that would be false advertising which can become a legal issue (I am assuming.  USA is pretty strict on this stuff).

If you can, I would remove the drive bays if you are insistent on using your case.  Only because it is metal and if the motherboard does fit behind the drive bay, you really do not want to have its metal really make contact with the motherboard on any possible areas to short it out.

Newegg states that dimensions are: 15" x 13.6"


----------



## aQi (Oct 10, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> well, whatever EVGA would have posted would be exact.  They can't just be "estimates" as that would be false advertising which can become a legal issue (I am assuming.  USA is pretty strict on this stuff).
> 
> If you can, I would remove the drive bays if you are insistent on using your case.  Only because it is metal and if the motherboard does fit behind the drive bay, you really do not want to have its metal really make contact with the motherboard on any possible areas to short it out.
> 
> Newegg states that dimensions are: 15" x 13.6"




Newegg and perhaps all website reviews are mentioning the same as what evga has stated I am not even questioning anything the dimensions. Its good they have made themselves clear and obvious for the layout. Yet again they might have just in case increased some centimetres for users to get an idea that they may presume it is likewise. idk just want to confirm as I am short of a couple of centimetres.

You can see in the images I previously posted (im trying but aren't reuploading)  the drive bay is totally hanging to the front and it smaller and yes can be removed easily if necessary.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 10, 2018)

Well, next best scenario is to ask the individual you are purchasing the SR-2 from to do the measurements.


----------



## aQi (Oct 10, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Well, next best scenario is to ask the individual you are purchasing the SR-2 from to do the measurements.




already asked him. he says he has to dissemble his server chassis and coolers for it and he will do it once he gets spare time.

I did a regular search and found that the evga sr-2 in depth is 5 inches more then an evga 3-way sli x58 classified ATX motherboard which has a depth of 9.6 inches that makes the sr-2 depth of 14.6 inches (evga mentioned it 15 inches).


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 10, 2018)

Post #82...C'mon Phill...you're killing me.   

Beautiful.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 10, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> already asked him. he says he has to dissemble his server chassis and coolers for it and he will do it once he gets spare time.
> 
> I did a regular search and found that the evga sr-2 in depth is 5 inches more then an evga 3-way sli x58 classified ATX motherboard which has a depth of 9.6 inches that makes the sr-2 depth of 14.6 inches (evga mentioned it 15 inches).



Hard to determine though in that third party sense of a mention.  So it is better to seek the other guy.

Why would he have a problem removing it if he is selling it in first place?  As well, he doesn't have to remove it. Just turn off the system, unplug it completely then while inside the case he can measure it.


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Man the systems look sexy though to be honest those white tubes are ruining it. As a matter of fact I am onto sr-2 because of its uniqueness plus those x5690ies are all I can put it in there.
> 
> I am going to put this into the one and only modified one of a kind Alienware case (work in progress, will take it out on this weekend to see where i can go further)
> 
> ...



The SR-2 is a massive motherboard, nearly 2 ATX motherboards side by side but you'll need a big case to fit it..  The 900D that mine came in I don't like but I'm not spending money one another one for it as this one does all it needs without any issues 



Liquid Cool said:


> Post #82...C'mon Phill...you're killing me.
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> ...



Glad you like it @Liquid Cool   I take pride and love my hardware, I have far to much but it'll only get more and worse rather than less and better !!  



Vlada011 said:


> Nice loop, only I recommend to change reservoir...
> Look this model. For me personaly nicest combo on market.
> If you install inlet on bottom part no vortex at all even on full speed and you don't need tools to prevent vortex as acrylic version.
> That's one of biggest plus for me and pyrex tube.
> ...



I would consider changing it over to these but with funds low and the pump/res combo still working, I'm not worried about it   Besides, I'm not sure that would fit very well in the case the way it's setup at the moment!!


----------



## aQi (Oct 10, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Hard to determine though in that third party sense of a mention.  So it is better to seek the other guy.
> 
> Why would he have a problem removing it if he is selling it in first place?  As well, he doesn't have to remove it. Just turn off the system, unplug it completely then while inside the case he can measure it.



he says he cant under a working system under populated peripherals. I can say that he remains busy. May be the sr-2 owners here can do or whom ever does it first no issue....just waiting



phill said:


> The SR-2 is a massive motherboard, nearly 2 ATX motherboards side by side but you'll need a big case to fit it..  The 900D that mine came in I don't like but I'm not spending money one another one for it as this one does all it needs without any issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Phill can you kindly measure your sr-2 precisely and tell me the dimension. I mean to actually measure it exactly...it will be helpful.


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2018)

Sure can  

It's FOOKING HUGE!!  

In seriousness the measurements are - 385 mm wide and 360mm high (roughly, might have added on 5mm either side just to make sure)


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 10, 2018)

So that's 15.1inches.

That is wider than what our friend is expecting.

Which will make his Alienware case rather difficult to fit it unless he removes the HDD and 5.25 cages to fit the Mobo in


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> So that's 15.1inches.
> 
> That is wider than what our friend is expecting.
> 
> Which will make his Alienware case rather difficult to fit it unless he removes the HDD and 5.25 cages to fit the Mobo in



It's a massive motherboard mate, like I said before....  It's nearly two ATX boards stuck together!


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2018)

phill said:


> It's a massive motherboard mate, like I said before....  It's nearly two ATX boards stuck together!


It's a large board, not as large as my Supermicro 4P G34 board (SWTX 16.5"x13"), but still large


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2018)

I'd hope it was a bit bigger @Norton if it's got two more CPU sockets on it!


----------



## aQi (Oct 11, 2018)

phill said:


> Sure can
> 
> It's FOOKING HUGE!!
> 
> In seriousness the measurements are - 385 mm wide and 360mm high (roughly, might have added on 5mm either side just to make sure)



Seriously ?? Phill kill me....

360mm ?? 14 inches ??? Evga said its 13.6 inch and you wana over kill my modded case ?? Lol

Im just short of few centimeters in (height) as the length(depth) is no issue 15 inch even 16 inch...height is ruining it. Thats why i asked to be very precise please... not to mention the selling cant finalize it himself. Says its 15x15 inch lol



sepheronx said:


> So that's 15.1inches.
> 
> That is wider than what our friend is expecting.
> 
> Which will make his Alienware case rather difficult to fit it unless he removes the HDD and 5.25 cages to fit the Mobo in



Width is no issue at all even if its 16 inches but the height i am worried of


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 11, 2018)

When I said width, I was meaning from PCIE brackets (back of case) to front of case.


----------



## aQi (Oct 11, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> When I said width, I was meaning from PCIE brackets (back of case) to front of case.



Yes thats no issue for upto 16 inches. But from top to bottom height is the issue. Just a few centimeters.


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2018)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Seriously ?? Phill kill me....
> 
> 360mm ?? 14 inches ??? Evga said its 13.6 inch and you wana over kill my modded case ?? Lol
> 
> ...



I did say it was fooking huge lol   Unless you could cut it in half but I'm not sure that will work very well either... 

Thing is, I've no idea how those 1400w units would fit in the PC..  Do they have cables or special connections that would go directly into a motherboard??


----------



## aQi (Oct 12, 2018)

phill said:


> I did say it was fooking huge lol   Unless you could cut it in half but I'm not sure that will work very well either...
> 
> Thing is, I've no idea how those 1400w units would fit in the PC..  Do they have cables or special connections that would go directly into a motherboard??



Man really don’t know that much about it I have to travel to see it. I’m planning and I had planed it for this weekend, however again looking at responsibility as well, house renovation. But I am trying to manage as iv to travel about 600km.


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2018)

From looking at servers at work and such with the slide in PSUs, there's connections on the motherboards that feed the power in, I don't believe there's any cables etc physically plugged in the board for example like the 24 pin motherboard plug or the 8 pin CPU plugs.

Might be worth a check I think especially if you have to travel so far to have a look at it.   I was lucky to a point with mine as it came with a Corsair AX1200i (I wasn't very impressed with the unit as such but that was easily solved and changed lol) but a good sized PSU is definitely worth while with these beasty hardware setups


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 15, 2018)

So buddy, what is the outcome so far?  Did you get the SR-2?


----------



## aQi (Oct 17, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> So buddy, what is the outcome so far?  Did you get the SR-2?



well so far its all going wrong, perhaps evga is right of sr-2 dimensions and its fair enough the board needs room. In short my case just cannot accommodate the board from top to bottom measurement.
Again
I can modified it by cutting it from the bottom but will ruin it anyway. This is where the seller comes. He provided me with more options X79 and X99 even The Threadripper with Asus Zenith Extreme.
Iv been away doing my homework on these. As most of the market sellers told me one thing about the  sr-2 that it is a jewel to keep and worth buy but only if I am planning to stop there because sr-2 with 2 x5690 is already maxed out leaving no room. However if I wana go even deeper, I can. While the market fluctuates and most of the people don't go for X series or server class hardware anyway.

What I found is as follows:

Motherboard:
Alienware x79 aura r4
Asus P9X79-WS
MSI X79A-G45 Plus
Asus X99 Deluxe
Asus X99 WS-M
Asus Zenith Extreme x399 (AMD)

Processors:
i7-3820
i7-4820k
i7-3690x
i7-5960x
Xeon-1650
Thread ripper 1950x

Leaving apart of the dual channel chipsets and the generations, there are plenty of them which I never want to use.

I am offered these hardware just to take back what I left I mean my project that I want to finish. As I stated lol I came along people looking for me to mod their cases as well but I merely get time to even look at my own projects.

Too many to chose from infact I was even offered variety of SSD's and then came up these SAS hard drives, never bothered to look at them but I did got my hands on WD Raptors 600GB for 300$ each (No experience for those as well, advise ? )

Tones of M2. with and without NVME support.

Too bad SR-2 lack these features however I was thinking of getting those addin cards to run nvme  drives. But those dreams shattered once I found that the case could not accommodate the sr-2.


----------



## aQi (Mar 23, 2019)

Hey guyz. Is the thread still up ??
Sorry i was away and had to take care of my business and job.
So lately i got alot of computer hardware which i sold off locally but what i prefer to keep was the evga sr-2 with pair or x5690 and an old dell xps 730 h2c
I even sold off two of 5930k paired with gigabyte g1 and rampage v. But the evga sr-2 is honestly something unique where most people dont owe one or just dont have an idea of its existance. Courtesy of evga for its announcement of evga sr-3 with atx design and single powersupply. 
So its better to keep it as a server.
And i am thinking of buying this ssd pci express 3.0 nvme from a friend. 
Building a system off evga sr-2 with a moded alienware case is the way to go. (Perhaps for now)





Samsung SSD sm1715 is a pci express 3.0 nvme claiming upto 3500mb/s reads. I wounder even by modifying evga sr-2 bios to nvme and getting it to boot may result in the same reads as it should be ? Because of PCI express 2.0 limitations? No ?


----------

